# Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio Division



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be holding our last event at Alum Creek tomm. I hope to see every-one there . I will be giving plaques to the year end points champions .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great evening to be out . The lake was smooth this evening and made the fishing a little tougher than it should have been . Thanks to every-one that came out tonight .

Here are the results 
1st pl --- De Francisco / Johnson --- 3 fish at 5.50#
2nd pl ---Carver / Jackson ----- 1 fish at 1.09#
3rd pl. --- Vance / Vance ----- 1 fish at .78#
BB --- De Francisco / Johnson --- 3.65# !

Congradulatoins to De Francisco & Johnson , points champions for the 2004 season ! 
They are on their way along with our 2nd place points leaders Vance / Vance , to the Midwest Sportsman Classic held at Ky & Barkley lakes on October 7th & 8th and have a chance to bring home a new Nitro 882 w/ 150 merc and $10,000 cash ! Good luck guys .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for a great season Phil and Gabe!!! I want to remind everyone about the open on Sept.19. at Alum Creek. Congrats to DeFrancisco & Johnson. Nice run at the end of the year guys. See ya in KY!!! I am going down this weekend to get a head start. I don't want the season to end, but there is a lot going on this last couple months.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I forgot to mention our huge fish  I think that may be the smallest one weighed all season


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

So Phil, how did it end up? Who's going to Kentucky?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale I dont know about you ! 



> Congradulatoins to De Francisco & Johnson , points champions for the 2004 season !
> They are on their way along with our 2nd place points leaders Vance / Vance , to the Midwest Sportsman Classic held at Ky & Barkley lakes on October 7th & 8th and have a chance to bring home a new Nitro 882 w/ 150 merc and $10,000 cash ! Good luck guys .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you get to go also? That's what I meant


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes , Gabe and I will be going also . All I know is that after getting my boat fixed , paying for a hotel , gas , food , entry fee and more gas , I better win something down there or my ol lady will have my stuff packed when I get home !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the year end point totals for every one .

Carver / Jackson -------- 393 points
De Francisco / Johnson ---391 points
Vance / Vance------------387 points
Le valley / Shaheen ------358 points
Eichensehr / Heunke -----346 points
Waring / Waring ---------337 points
Ingram / Sherman -------328 points


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

way to go! Good luck down there. Pink Tubes!!!


----------



## olebucketmouth (Jul 2, 2004)

I am going down for 8 days starting Sept 18th .... Went last year same time and arm got so sore from pullin in all the bass... My 2 brother-in-laws and their spouses go too and we all take our own boats....Same this year ... Stayin at Moors resort and they sure know how to treat us fishermen... Will post results when I get back....


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck u guys in october.


----------

